# Possible to copy adjustments from a gradient/radial/paint to another?



## turnstyle (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all,

Let's say I add a radial adjustment, and adjust the settings.

Now let's say I want to add a second radial adjustment with the same settings -- is there a way to copy/paste settings from one adjustment to another?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

turnstyle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Let's say I add a radial adjustment, and adjust the settings.
> 
> Now let's say I want to add a second radial adjustment with the same settings -- is there a way to copy/paste settings from one adjustment to another?


 With the Radial Filter selected, place the cursor over the pin (cursor turns to a Hand). Right Click and choose Duplicate from the context menu.  The two filters will over lay each other and you can drag the top one to a new location.

Alternately, clicking on "New" will set up a new filter  with the parameters of the last one but no dimensions.  You can click and drag to create  anew ellipse wherever you wish on the image.


----------



## turnstyle (May 2, 2015)

Thanks -- so no way to copy from one to another?

For example, if I set up several radial filters already, and then I wanted to adjust all of them -- it's not possible to adjust one, copy the settings, and then paste into the others?

Thanks again,  -Scott


----------



## johnbeardy (May 2, 2015)

You can save it as a local adjustment preset, which you can then apply to another grad/radial/local adjustment.


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2015)

turnstyle said:


> Thanks -- so no way to copy from one to another?…


I only answered the question the you initially asked.  John has already answered this one.


----------

